

Put down the smart drugs – cognitive enhancement is ethically risky business - fraqed
http://theconversation.com/put-down-the-smart-drugs-cognitive-enhancement-is-ethically-risky-business-27463

======
olefoo
There are two issues with most 'cognitive enhancement' drug regimens. On the
one hand they are risky, potentially triggering or exacerbating existing
mental health and neurological issues. On the other if it becomes an
expectation that people will push their biology to it's limits for the benefit
of their employers... we all suffer.

